# EN: consider someone, considered (as / to be) X - preposition?



## alatien34

Hello,

It's me again! I'm having a little problem with an English expression.  I don't know what preposition is in use after the verb "to consider".  Here's my sentence:

"On the date of its release, “_Independance Day_” was considered *as* (?) a big blockbuster. […]"

I want to say "People _thought_ it was a big blockbuster"

I also came up with other solutions
- was considered to be
- was considered like

Any help?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Avignonais

I like "considered" by itself or "considered to be". […]


----------



## alatien34

Thanks Avignonais.  It's funny because I also liked "considered" by itself but nevertheless, it still seemed weird to me...

By the way, would the expression "considered AS" be gramatically incorrect or just not as good as the first option? 

Anyway, thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Avignonais

I am not sure whether if it is always incorrect. Even though some anglophones routinely use "consider as" in sentences like yours, many others (like me) find that "consider" by itself sounds a lot better than "consider as".


----------



## ascoltate

I would read "considered as" in this context to mean "put into consideration as a possible" (but not selected...)- That's obviously not what you mean.
Incidentally,
we spell the word "Independ*e*nce" and not "Independ_*a*_nce" in English.


----------



## vermillionxtears

[…]

I don't know what kind of standing I have to answer translation questions, but I do want to say, as a speaker of U.S. English that "considered" sounds great by itself.


----------



## alatien34

Hello again! 

Thanks a lot for your help.  Now I get it "_Considered as_" would rather mean "_We were thinking about saying that this movie would fit in the category: BLOCKBUSTERS_".  Thanks for that precision Avignonas! 

I'll use "considered" by itself: ...the simplest, the best!

I also wanted to thank Ascotate and Vermillionxtears for the other corrections.  It means a lot...!  Take care! Bye...


----------



## Gladys23

Hi 

Here is my question: Would you rather say:

"This man is considered a hero in the USA" or "This man is considered to be a hero in the USA"

Are they both correct? If so, which one is the best sentence?
Thanks.


----------



## Interrif

They are both correct, and I don't see any difference between the two in terms of meaning.


----------



## Keith Bradford

There's also the option: "This man is considered as a hero in the USA".  Same meaning.


----------



## Maître Capello

Although relatively widespread, _to be considered *as*_ is incorrect. According to the "Usage Note" s.v. _as_:


> _As_ is sometimes used superfluously to introduce the complements of verbs like _consider, deem,_ and _account,_ as in _They considered it as one of the landmark decisions of the civil rights movement. The measure was deemed as unnecessary._ This usage may have arisen by analogy to _regard_ and _esteem,_ with which _as_ is standardly used in this way: _We regarded her as the best writer among us._ But the use of _as_ with verbs like _consider_ is not sufficiently well established to be acceptable in writing.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Thank you Maitre for pointing out that matter of opinion.


----------



## geostan

It would never occur to me to say considered _*as*_. Just another opinion.

Cheers!


----------



## roulemapoule

hello everyone, 
i think that we must say, in English, ' I consider him *as* a rude boy' (for instance). 
But can we say " it is considered *AS* rude" ? My problem is with the "AS" in the passive sentence! Should we use it or not?
TIA for your help!


----------



## thedov

I wouldn't use *as* in either of the sentences, hence:

I consider him a rude boy.
It is considered rude.

That is if what you mean is "I think that he's rude."

If you mean "I think about him as if he was rude (but he isn't), i.e. there is an angel of a boy, but you're imagining him as rude, or that he has just become rude; then *as* in necessary in the sentence.
However the above meaning of 'to consider' cannot be applied to the passive sentence.


----------



## eyes like raisins

Hi there,
After the verb consider, it is better to use nothing.  However the verb which follows must be in the infinitive.

E.g. It is considered the height of rudeness to put your elbows on the table whilst eating
 You could say "I consider him to be a rude boy"


----------



## duvel

There are good reasons to avoid the "considered as" option. Mainly to avoid possible confusion with a different "considered as", as in "considered as a president, he was pretty poor; as a golfer, not so bad."
It would be legitimate to read "he was considered as a hero in the US" and find oneself waiting for the conclusion... - so, after considering him as a hero, how did they rate him?


----------

